# Launching a boat with small children.



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have never seen this discussed before so I figure I will start a thread addressing it. No matter how busy a ramp is or how convenient it is, NEVER NEVER NEVER back your vehicle down a boat ramp with kids strapped in car seats. We all see the pictures of vehicles going in the drink at the boat ramp and laugh and say "I would never do that". It would not be as funny if the person had a toddler strapped in the back.

The first time we took my son out on the boat, we pulled up to the ramp and I told my wife to get out and take him with her. She looked at me like I was crazy until I explained. Then she said "Wow!, I never would have thought of that". Now we have two kids and it is more inconvenient for her but she does it without thinking. I will say that I have never witnessed this happen but, like many other people, I never would have noticed it until three years ago when I had a child of my own. It has a tendency of changing your perspective.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Good advice.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Very good.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You can just put a life jacket on em and a leash then throw em off the dock....another good use fer the tie downs at the ramp!!!:whistling:

Never thought about it and can't remember what I use to do w/ the kids actually when I launched my sleds....:001_huh:


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

"You can just put a life jacket on em and a leash then throw em off the dock....another good use fer the tie downs at the ramp!!!:whistling:"

That is much safer than drowning! Just make sure they don't get in the way of the people who are fishing at the boat ramp.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great advice!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Food for thought. I fish alone with my 3 year old pretty regularly, usually unbuckle him at the ramp but I have to keep him in the car until the boats tied up at the dock. Then I park the truck and put his life jacket on before walking down,


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

fishboy said:


> Food for thought. I fish alone with my 3 year old pretty regularly, usually unbuckle him at the ramp but I have to keep him in the car until the boats tied up at the dock. Then I park the truck and put his life jacket on before walking down,


Him unbuckled with the windows down is still better than in strapped a car seat. With your situation there is no perfect answer.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good advice . Thanks.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Actually a good point. When I have my 4 year old, he always wants to sit up front in the passenger seat (because to him that's special, he never gets to otherwise) so I unbuckle him from the car seat and let him sit in the front seat next to me while I back the boat. Then we walk down after parking and he dons the life jacket on the dock before getting in the boat. 

Interesting post, never thought about it, but makes sense.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I never just sat in the truck when my father was launching a boat or seadoo. I was immediately out of the truck helping him do something if it was nothing more than holding a rope.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't have kids and haven't launched with any in the vehicle. So this is also a good reminder for those like myself. Thanks for the thought!


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*Shiver me timbers!*

Capt'n Ahab sez ye should have'em learned to cast off and snug lines n such. No skylarkin' nor swingin' of boat hooks like a landsman. Prime the bulb, lower the motor, rig the rods, make all ship shape or it's a lesson in keel-haulin' they'll be havin'. 

That's how Dad solved this dilemma. :notworthy:


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

I always tied my little ones to the side of the boat, they make great bumpers! lol jk Great advise guys.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Good advice, I always make mine stand on the dock while I Unload and load as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

The title is definitely misleading... I thought he was launching his boat with a bunch of small children instead of a vehicle! (jk) This is great advice for when I do have kids!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We just put em in the car seat and strap em inside the boat before we leave home. We get some weird looks at the gas station though. :tt2:


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Bump. Getting busy now.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

murfpcola said:


> I have never seen this discussed before so I figure I will start a thread addressing it. No matter how busy a ramp is or how convenient it is, NEVER NEVER NEVER back your vehicle down a boat ramp with kids strapped in car seats. We all see the pictures of vehicles going in the drink at the boat ramp and laugh and say "I would never do that". It would not be as funny if the person had a toddler strapped in the back.
> 
> The first time we took my son out on the boat, we pulled up to the ramp and I told my wife to get out and take him with her. She looked at me like I was crazy until I explained. Then she said "Wow!, I never would have thought of that". Now we have two kids and it is more inconvenient for her but she does it without thinking. I will say that I have never witnessed this happen but, like many other people, I never would have noticed it until three years ago when I had a child of my own. It has a tendency of changing your perspective.



Man i bet you got some good dinner and lovin later that night!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Bump. It's that time of year again.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Man after reading that it sent chills down my spine. What a terrifying thing and I don't have kids. We need this Sticky. 

Murf you get an A+ in my book dude!!


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree, great advice. Fortunately my kids are grown and no grandkids yet.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

About time for another bump


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Another bump for canygaar


----------



## jacksimonton (May 28, 2019)

Great advice. You are so creative. Thanks, guys.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

murfpcola said:


> Him unbuckled with the windows down is still better than in strapped a car seat. With your situation there is no perfect answer.


Life jacket on while sitting in the car. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> murfpcola said:
> 
> 
> > Him unbuckled with the windows down is still better than in strapped a car seat. With your situation there is no perfect answer.
> ...


I could see a lifejacket creating not only unwanted bouynce, pinning the child against the roof of the car if completely submerged, but also added bulk and delays while trying to remove the child from the vehicle.


----------



## rockets971997 (Jul 3, 2011)

Be careful leaving your young child in a running car in the front seat. Long time ago my three year old brother put our car in reverse while on the boat ramp! Nearly took out my dad and uncle and destroyed the trailer.


----------



## jacksimonton (May 28, 2019)

One of my best interesting posts with some good advice. Thanks


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*A couple of years ago, when I was about 75*

I got in a guy's face for backing through the parking area at 30mph plus. There are folks killed every year while backing trailers.

Great thread. Good information and a great reminder. Thanks. Just another reason this site is successful.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Bump


----------

